
The surprising connection between you and a giant panda - nyc111
http://www.ubiomeblog.com/the-surprising-connection-between-you-and-a-giant-panda/
======
accarmichael
How are you, a giant panda, Prince, and TNT related? A surprising bacterial
link :)

